# Smallmouth season around the cornor.



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

with spring coming slowly closer , I've started to work on my boxes for the Stillwater, and I've decided that I would approach smallmouth the same way I do trout on the Mad..." Match the Hatch " well I've been doing some reading on the fish food in the still water and from many yrs.' of fishing that river I think I have it just about covered....
1. white clouser 
2. Grey and white clouser 
3. Grey and white deceiver
4. wool head sculpin in brown molted black 
5. brown rubber leg wooly bugger
6. Olive rubber leg wooly bugger 
7. chartreuse and white clouser 
8. chartreuses and white deceiver 
9. and finally a male and female rainbow darter pattern.....Ive fished a orange and yellow clouser for yrs' as well as a yellow and white and been successful...now I know why..... 
looking forward to some warmer weather and some green trout.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah, I'm ready for smallies too...now I just need to get the fly box ready as well! I started working on crappie flies too.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow no topwaters??


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm sure other folks have, but I've personally never had much luck on River smallies with top water.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Yakphisher said:


> Wow no topwaters??


No not really ...as close as I get to a top water is a diving pattern...such as a dahlenburg diver . Not really been that interested in top water for smallies.....Large mouth yes but small jaws I prefer to go down ...I have fished top water in the past for samllies but only ever caught small fish ...I just find it more productive to go below...same way with trout I very seldom fish dry's ...sounds strange yes but thats how I roll


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Flymaker said:


> with spring coming slowly closer , I've started to work on my boxes for the Stillwater, and I've decided that I would approach smallmouth the same way I do trout on the Mad..." Match the Hatch " well I've been doing some reading on the fish food in the still water and from many yrs.' of fishing that river I think I have it just about covered....
> 1. white clouser
> 2. Grey and white clouser
> 3. Grey and white deceiver
> ...


Would you be willing to post pics of your rainbow darter patterns?


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah as soon as I finalize it....got a few so far....but not ready yet


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

You are certainly missing out if you don't!


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

brodg said:


> Would you be willing to post pics of your rainbow darter patterns?



http://cdn.imageserver.c-m-g.us/ohiogamefishing_com/36/224269/39008-1423273395.jpg


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

That looks Great Flymaker, I guess I need to get some Ultrahair 
I've been using this as my Darter .
Not sure what the fish think it is but they do hit it
Good Luck n GOOD Fishing


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

garhtr said:


> That looks Great Flymaker, I guess I need to get some Ultrahair
> I've been using this as my Darter .
> Not sure what the fish think it is but they do hit it
> Good Luck n GOOD Fishing[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

FL-boy said:


> I'm sure other folks have, but I've personally never had much luck on River smallies with top water.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



ditto.........I've got fish but they where always small .....I prefer to run a large streamer just under the surface...late in the evening or on cloudy crappie days....rip it fast....hang on:B


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

My last trip to BWCA, I was determined to catch a pike on topwater. Threw red and white deer hair bugs to no avail. Damn smallmouth wouldn't leave it alone long enough for a pike to get to it! My brother uses UL spin exclusively and does almost all of his smaller fishing on top. Way more fun to watch even if not always the most productive.


----------

